# The Restaurant Chase (Rondo a la Francaise) - Live Orchestra



## bennyoschmann (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

although I'm a long time reader of this wonderful forum, this is my first post here 

My name is Benny and I'm a young composer from Germany. I would like to introduce myself with a little demo track, I wrote last year by order of Dynamedion:
http://soundcloud.com/bennyoschmann/the-restaurant-chase-rondo-la

The piece was performed by the "FILMharmonic Orchestra Prague" and it was recorded at Smecky Studios, Prague. It also features Eduardo Tarilonte's brilliant "Accordions" library.

So, I hope you'll enjoy listening. Any comments are appreciated!

Best,
Benny


----------



## rgames (Sep 1, 2011)

One of the best listens I've had in a while - loved it!

Orchestration, structure, mood, production - all A+!

rgames


----------



## spacegaier (Sep 1, 2011)

Really excellent worK! Very entertaining.


----------



## TARI (Sep 1, 2011)

rgames @ Thu Sep 01 said:


> One of the best listens I've had in a while - loved it!
> 
> Orchestration, structure, mood, production - all A+!
> 
> rgames



Ditto, couldn't explain it better... Congratulations and welcome aboard Benny! :D


----------



## schatzus (Sep 1, 2011)

Fantastic! +100 on everything that has already been said.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 1, 2011)

schatzus @ Thu Sep 01 said:


> Fantastic! +100 on everything that has already been said.



+1, and welcome!


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 1, 2011)

Marvelous! Simply marvelous!


----------



## bennyoschmann (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, thank you all for your wonderful comments! Really appreciated


----------



## Lex (Sep 2, 2011)

Great work!

It's difficult to avoid the cheese and push your own voice when doing a tacky cliche cue like this...but you pulled it off really great. 

thnx for sharing..

alex


----------



## Markus S (Sep 3, 2011)

Fantastic job, Benny!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent!

Very good Benny!

Lots of other good stuff as well on soundcloud!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## YuHirà (Sep 4, 2011)

It's really great! I'm very impressed!

And you're only 23 years old! :oops: 

I shared the link on Facebook :wink:


----------



## mducharme (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds excellent! As others have said, very impressive.


----------



## David Story (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Benny!
Thanks to the producers and yourself for going live. Magical! And a nice surprise from the Prague Trombones.


----------



## Musicologo (Sep 4, 2011)

Just Loved it! Awesome! :D


----------



## Arturas (Sep 5, 2011)

Great work Benny! Enjoyed listening 

Arturas


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool cat. What a introduction. Welcome, great to have you here


----------



## bennyoschmann (Sep 5, 2011)

*@all: Thank you so much, guys! 
*


David Story @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> Welcome Benny!
> Thanks to the producers and yourself for going live. Magical! And a nice surprise from the Prague Trombones.



Thanks, David  Yes, the trombones at the end were absolutely amazing. It is even more amazing, if you know there were only two player (1 tenor tromb. + 1 bass tromb.) The same goes for the trumpets 

Best,
Benny


----------



## lux (Sep 5, 2011)

yup, very cool Benny. Welcome here.

Luca


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Sep 5, 2011)

Thomas_J @ Mon Sep 05 said:


> Fun piece Benny  Did you by any chance hear my Professor Pumplestickle piece? The melody is very similar to yours...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO5RpSeFa18
> 
> Most likely just a coincidence, but a sign that we are all running out of notes!



ooooops


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow! I thoroughly enjoyed that! I suppose it particularly stands out when most of the tracks on this forum are using samples, it's such a massive difference hearing REAL instruments!


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow I just listened to the Professor Pumplestickle track, they are incredibly similar


----------



## bennyoschmann (Sep 6, 2011)

Thomas_J @ Mon Sep 05 said:


> Fun piece Benny  Did you by any chance hear my Professor Pumplestickle piece? The melody is very similar to yours...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO5RpSeFa18
> 
> Most likely just a coincidence, but a sign that we are all running out of notes!



Thomas, thanks for your comment. Of course I know your music, but honestly, I never heard "Professor Pumplestickle" before - at least I don't remember. (Maybe unconsciously in a trailer?)
I was quiet shocked, when I heard your track (which is pretty awesome, btw.) yesterday evening and you're right, the melodies are very similar. The idea behind the melody was that descending, chromatic melody line, which was used so often in varieté, tango music, musicals etc. - maybe you had something similar in mind.

I hope you don't mind, never planned to copy your track or something. Thanks for the hint 

Best,
Benny


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 6, 2011)

Your Toy Story 3 track was excellent too Benny I look forward to hearing more of your work


----------



## doubleattack (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm shure that similarity happens by accident and is a thing of the unconscious part by developing a theme and a whole composing.

I really can understand that must be a nightmare to be aware of such a similarity. For every composer - and inventor. Edison didn't invent the incandescent lamp - but he did it better than the russian inventor Ladygin. So we all know Mr. Edison as the inventor for the electric light.

But that's a famous invent. Actually such similarities doesn't mean not much until the invention get famous. (I don't know about the famous of the piece by T. Bergersen, but I'm not the public what this film is aiming at.)

Than the sad message is - regardless of an unconscious using - it counts as an adaptation only - with all the legal consequences. 

Anyway, I find both works really great - big handcraft a n d personality regarding the orchestration an dramatical development. I don't wanna talk about of choosing the theme anymore. Didn't I hear it already in my childhood days in a veteran circus? :lol: 

I really hope you both can find a fair agreement, so that this story comes to a happy end!


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, that was pretty admirable.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 6, 2011)

There aren't many themes left today that are totally new. The theme in question here, and I mean no disrespect, but is a fairly common theme with little variation to the melody and chord progression, but it's in the personality of the arrangement that it becomes more authentic. In both cases I applaud the colorful arrangement and orchestration.


----------



## bennyoschmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, over 1000 views. Thank you all!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought of this theme when I heard it: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0Lv_FMc ... re=related


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL, I thought of that same piece, which was actually my favorite track from Toy Story 2.


----------

